# Brennen?



## JohnDoe (13. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein Anfänger im Linux und habe es auf meinem Zweitrechner installiert. Nun habe ich da einen Brenner, welchen ich auch nutzen möchte.
Wie kann ich unter Linux brennen.
Ich nutze Suse Linux 7.3
Gibt es da ein HowTo oder so etwas.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. August 2002)

Also, mit dem Brennen unter Linux ist so eine Sache, denn im Grunde genommen werden IDE-Brenner nicht unterstützt.
Wenn du einen SCSI-Brenner hast, dann kannst du jetzt vor Freude einen Luftsprung machen, denn ansonsten darfst du höchstwahrscheinlich einen eigenen Kernel kompilieren, da du dann auf die SCSI-Emulation angewiesen bist.
Aus dem Kopf kann ich dir die Kernel-Einstellungen für die SCSI-Emulation nicht aufzählen, zur Not kann ich sie hier posten oder dir mailen. Auf jeden Fall brauchst du die Unterstützung für SCSI-CD-ROMs (wer hätte das gedacht  ) und du brauchst du SCSI-Generic-Unterstützung. Außerdem muß bei den IDE-Optionen die SCSI-Emulation aktiviert werden, und du kannst (erfahrungsgemäß) die Unterstützung für IDE-CD-ROMs ausschalten (da du ja dann SCSI emulierst).
Naja, das wichtigste hab ich jetzt ja doch auf die Reihe gekriegt, gibt aber hier und da noch ein oder zwei Kleinigkeiten die evtl. sinnvoll sein könnten.
Ach ja, die Devices für die CD-Laufwerke müssen dann auch noch umgelinkt werden.
Die emulierten SCSI-CD-Laufwerke dürften dann unter /dev/sr0 und so weiter zu finden sein.

So, ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig weiter.

have fun


reptiler


----------



## JohnDoe (13. August 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh jeeeeeeeeeee!
Ich hab leider einen ganz normalen IDE-Brenner.
Da ich keine, absolut keine Erfahrung im Ändern oder Kompilieren des Kernels habe, wäre es nett, wenn du Details posten würdest.
Danke im voraus...


----------



## Christian Fein (14. August 2002)

Ich darf dich beruhigen, in soziemlich allen Distributionen ist der Standard kernel mit scsi emulation gebacken das heisst

Unter anderem auch in Suse 7.3 also du brauchst dir keinen Kernel compilieren.

Hier steht wie das geht:

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/tbraza_ide_brenner.html


----------

